# Wireless Connection Required



## splashscuba (Sep 1, 2010)

I bought 3 books today on Amazon but they will not download. Looking at the "Downloading Items" page, I have 3 entries. The first book is showing the message "Wireless Connection Required" and 0%, the second and third just show 0%.

I have a strong WiFi connection and can get to the Amazon Store, via the Kindle.

I can also use the built in browser to view web pages.

Help !

TIA


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you in the US?

Does the Kindle show several bars of connection?

Not sure why the books would not download if the answer to both of those is 'yes'.

First thing to try would be a restart. I'd be sure the device is fully charged, then turn on wireless and be sure there's a signal. Then try a soft restart via the menu: from the home page menu/settings/menu/restart.

If that doesn't work, do the same but do a hard restart by holding the switch for 30-40 seconds until the device restarts.

If THAT doesn't work, you should probably contact Kindle Customer Support.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Have you tried *Sync & Check for Items* from the menu on the home page?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Do you perhaps have more than one Kindle or app, and it defaulted to the wrong Kindle/app?


----------



## splashscuba (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies. Hard reset did the trick.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Very glad something worked!


----------

